
Tom Lehrer’s memorable “Revue” session - sohkamyung
https://physicstoday.scitation.org/do/10.1063/PT.6.4.20180920a/full/
======
dekhn
I was lucky to take Tom's class (Nature of Math) at UCSC. The final quiz was a
proof of the birthday paradox and I was unaware of its relevance to hashing
for 20 years!

~~~
charlesism
I'm jealous. Did students pester him all the time about his musical career?

~~~
dekhn
nope. TBH I don't think anybody else in the class even knew who he was (it was
a kind of "rocks for jocks" class).

~~~
charlesism
That probably suited him fine. I mean the anonymity. He doesn't strike me as a
jock.

~~~
dekhn
Suffice it to say, he had an excellent sense of humor and the class was very
entertaining. I was going to be the TA the next year but ended up doing my
undergraduate thesis instead.

------
chmaynard
Tom Lehrer performing two versions of The Elements, the original and the
Aristotle-ian:

[https://youtu.be/AcS3NOQnsQM](https://youtu.be/AcS3NOQnsQM)

